# Predator Aquarium Feeding



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Watch my monster fish feed on this feast of fresh fish, shrimp, super worms, and one large earthworm.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool video!...Thanks for sharing!.....


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

No problem and thank you.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey man is that jags...?they look awesome...







how big they can get...?and what kind of aro is that...?silver?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

After Piranha's those are my 2 favorite kind of fish,Managuense and Jardini Aro's!!!!


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

You and me both bro stay tuned in for more videos.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> hey man is that jags...?they look awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jardini

nice looking tank but watch out with that jardini when he gets some size to him he might kill off the jags they can be aggressive as f*ck and quite big


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I want to see jags in action....
can you tell the difference between male and female...
yesterday I ordered pair of jags...


----------

